# Knicks vs Pistons: March 17, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (18-45) vs Pistons (51-12)*
*March 17, 2006 7:30 PM*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Rose/J. Rose/Q/Marbury*
*



































*
*Pistons*
*Wallace/R.Wallace/Prince/Hamilton/Billups



































*​*Pistons:*


> Guard Richard Hamilton is earning his points the hard way. Though averaging a career-best 21.2 points per game, Hamilton receives precious little respect from the league's officials. Though defenders often clutch, grab and bump him as he moves around a labyrinth of screens or drives to the basket, he is averaging just four free throw attempts per game. That's down from 5.6 attempts per game last season.


 




> It's going well beyond sticks and stones nonsense.Stephon Marbury and Larry Brown are serving and volleying like two political heavyweights pushing separate agendas. The headline-grabbing feud is adding drama to a season that became irrelevant months ago."I think it's personal," Marbury said after shoot-around. "I don't think it's about basketball anymore.


 ​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks will be wearing their St. Patrick's day jerseys in this one.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

im suspecting WIN....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I want to go to this one.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I want to see the Hungry Knicks play again. (Hungry Knicks comprise the team that won last night's game, as opposed to the Paid 'n Content Knicks we generally see starting.) They could make a nice run and wear down the Pistons. I want to see it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I want to see the Hungry Knicks play again.


They look it, but maybe it's the luck of the Irish. XD


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

R. Wallace just got himself ejected after picking up two technical fouls. Knicks climb back from 16 down. 

53-56 Pistons...start of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, what's going on with the Pistons? Rip was just tossed for throwing the ball toward the stands. I'm surprised at Rip he never lose his cool.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

69-63 Knicks...4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow, what a comeback. And it's the Paid 'n Content Knicks, too!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Got damn, I want the Pistons to win and everyone's hitting shots like there's no tomorrow. These green jerseys work well for the Knicks.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

If the Knicks are gonna get a W? this is the best scenario possible.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

DID U SEE THAT SHOT BY CRAWFORD?!

KNICKS UP BY 2

02.2 secs left in the 4th


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Knicks win!... so close!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Knicks Win!?

Wait No A Foul Called!!

This Is Bs!!!! Omg....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, Benny Savatore called a foul against the Knicks. He is such a *****.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Benny is checking the replay to see if Diceman will shoot 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Correction he is checking time left on the clock.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dice misses the 1st one.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Knicks Win!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game over....Jerome James grabs the rebound. The Knicks win! Theeeee Knicks win!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Final Score: 105-103

Knicks shoot an impressive 57 percent from the field.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

You know the Pistons were killing themselves to try and win that one. Larry Brown has the last laugh. (Until Detroit wins the title)


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

I feel sick to my stomach..


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Talk about choking by Mcdyess. Can't blame him though, he was our best player out on the floor tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #fa002c; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>DETROIT PISTONS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tayshaun Prince, SF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>5-14</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rasheed Wallace, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Wallace, C</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chauncey Billups, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Richard Hamilton, SG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dale Davis, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio McDyess, PF</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Delk, PG</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Lindsey Hunter, PG</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Evans, SG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*38-80*</TD><TD>*6-18*</TD><TD>*21-33*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*103*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.5%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*63.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (20)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41-72*</TD><TD>*3-8*</TD><TD>*20-25*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*105*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*56.9%*</TD><TD>*37.5%*</TD><TD>*80.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* 1 DETROIT ( T Prince 1 )
*Technicals:* 5 NEWYORK ( M Rose 1, J Butler 1 ) DETROIT ( A McDyess 1, R Wallace 1, R Hamilton 1 )
*Officials:* Bennett Salvatore , Jason Phillips , Tim Donaghy 
*Attendance:* N/A
*Time:* 02:32


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Once again, the Knicks win when Crawford plays well. You guys are 12-6 when he scores 18 or more, and 7-39 when he doesn't. Someone needs to make a stat to show the correlation between how many points a player scores and the net margin for his team. Or is there already something like that? I'm going to ask in the stats forum.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmmmm I still feel bad, damn u crawford for being clutch lol...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Once again, the Knicks win when Crawford plays well. You guys are 12-6 when he scores 18 or more, and 7-39 when he doesn't. Someone needs to make a stat to show the correlation between how many points a player scores and the net margin for his team. Or is there already something like that?


I was thinking the same thing Hakeem. When he lays his AND 1 mix tape moves to rest and "plays the right way", we are always in the ball game. 

*Player of the Game: Jamal Crawford.*

Another thing I notice, Curry actually was in double figures in rebounds? Who would have thought, against the likes of Ben Ben he could get 11 rebounds. Good job Curry keep it up on the boards.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

One of the games I dont watch this season and its a good one. O well, good job knicks! But im sure the real pistons didnt even show up tonight, its prob. hard for them to get up for a game agianst a team like the knicks.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Once again, the Knicks win when Crawford plays well. You guys are 12-6 when he scores 18 or more, and 7-39 when he doesn't. Someone needs to make a stat to show the correlation between how many points a player scores and the net margin for his team. Or is there already something like that? I'm going to ask in the stats forum.


Don't bring that **** in here, Crawford's minutes and his play ability is no relevance.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

But tonight, the Knicks showed up, played well. But this was one of those guys that are must win, not only on a confident boosting level, but would've been laughed at the rest of their lives when two of the Piston's core players get ejected.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> But tonight, the Knicks showed up, played well. But this was one of those guys that are must win, not only on a confident boosting level, but would've been laughed at the rest of their lives when two of the Piston's core players get ejected.


Hold on a minute Goth, the Knicks were playing well when Rip and Sheed was in the game. Remember we had the lead when Benny Salvatore got horny over his whistle, and decided to give it a blow. We also came back from a 16 point deficit with Rip and Sheed participating as well. So who knows if we would have hold on or not.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

props to the knicks for a good game...

on the other hand, those green knick jerseys were more hideous than their record haha


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Hold on a minute Goth, the Knicks were playing well when Rip and Sheed was in the game. Remember we had the lead when Benny Salvatore got horny over his whistle, and decided to give it a blow. We also came back from a 16 point deficit with Rip and Sheed participating as well. So who knows if we would have hold on or not.


Looks for excuses :biggrin:, but anyways you can't deny the Knicks played well tonight, except for Steph, 7 TO's got damn.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

That was a great win for you guys. Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm very suprised how the New York Knicks took down the Detroit Pistons. Congratulations on your great win. :cheers:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

when jamal plays heavy minutes the knicks win, end of story. look up the stats


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congrats  great win


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a belated congrats on beating those degenerates the Pistons. I can now forgive you guys for the beatdown you gave us two weeks ago. I'm digging the green jerseys, by the way... :clap:


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't beliwve the Knicks won! OMG! lol


----------

